# My Daughter And Son-In-Law's Friends Needs Your Prayers



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2015)

This tragic event happened yesterday in Statesboro.  A close friend of my Daughter and Son-in-law was accidentally killed while washing and cleaning out his vehicle at the car wash early yesterday morning.  I understand that he had a firearm that was in the back seat area and as he retrieved it, somehow, the gun fired and hit him in the chest and he was killed.   Unfortunately, that split second of time cost him his life. 

This man was a very close friend of my Daughter and Son-in-law and he and my SIL worked together at GSU.  He was only 48 years old and he had worked for 22 years on campus at Georgia Southern University.  He was one of the nicest people that you could ever meet and and he was always helping others along his life's journey.   Friends like this gentleman are really hard to find in this day and age. 

Please keep this family in your Prayers. 

Check the following link for more information.


http://www.wsav.com/story/29326614/man-shot-and-killed-at-statesboro-car-wash


----------



## speedcop (Jun 16, 2015)

how sad, our prayers sent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

sent


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2015)

praying for the family


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers, Mike...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Prayers sent for the Family and friends......tragic event for sure.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 17, 2015)

How awful , they are in my thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thats terrible, prayers sent for all that need them.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear about the accident, prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2015)

Terrible! My Prayers are added with these other fine folks.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 5, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Headshot (Oct 5, 2015)

Tragic....prayers sent for his family and his friends.


----------

